# Gewinnbenachrichtung von sparsau.com



## FineTTi (2 Juli 2007)

Tach,

habe folgende Mail erhalten und wollte euch mal fragen ob jemand was darüber weiß. Kann mich nicht erinnern an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen zu haben. 

Danke Leute.



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> unser Technik-Gewinnspiel auf [noparse]www.sparsau.com[/noparse] ist nun beendet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Immo (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Gewinnbenachrichtung von sparsau.com*

Niemand hat was zu verschenken. Das Geschäft besteht im Sammeln verifizierter  Emailadressen
In seiner  eigenen  Schreibe:
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4923&highlight=&sid=202c89749fb3df1b7477e87e92426b62


			
				afms am 08.02.2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Liste umfasst derzeit etwa 135.000 Emailadressen (Double Opt In) gewonnen aus Gewinnspielen und aus Subscribes auf einem Geiz-/Schnäppchenportal.
> 
> Wir senden unpersonalisiert text/html oder text (keine Dialer, keine Erotik).
> 
> ...


http://www.klabasterverlag.de/wir.php


> Der Klabasterverlag ist im April 2005 hervorgegangen aus dem Medien-Service A. F. (afms), welcher auch weiterhin *Direktmarketing* im Internet betreibt.


nette  Umschreibung für Spam

neben sparsau  gibt es noch weitere Seiten, die nach demselben Strickmuster arbeiten

PS: würde ihm einen T5F  schicken
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/T5F,_auch_TFFFFF


----------



## FineTTi (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Gewinnbenachrichtung von sparsau.com*

Alles klar

.....Mail ging raus!!!!

Nochmals Danke


----------



## FineTTi (6 Juli 2007)

*AW: Gewinnbenachrichtung von sparsau.com*

Was sollen ich dann machen wenn Die, bis zur Frist am Montag nicht zurück schreiben?
wegen Bestätigung der Sperrung und was sonst noch in der mail vorkommt.


----------

